

A steering wheel cover that prevents traffic jams - rjuniyer
http://vimeo.com/92786718

======
ondross
Having just driven from Dallas to LA, I can speak for this concept. You simply
can't avoid traffic waves, from an individual perspective.

Autonomous cars will solve this someday, but this simple idea seems like it
could work. I'd like to see how it works when some drivers have the tool and
others don't.

------
josho
Here is the kickstarter page if you want more information than simply the
video.

[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/rjuniyer/jeane-the-
end-...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/rjuniyer/jeane-the-end-of-
traffic-jams)

